# iPad shows deleted play list shows



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

This is odd. The iPad D' app is showing shows that have been deleted from the playlist. When I press Play On TV it says unable to play. Check to see if show is available.
It is also showing duplicate entries for some movies I downloaded from VOD yesterday. It shows both the VOD version (expires on dd/yy) and when the movie played on the satellite last night. The playlist on the HR34, normal use the remote and TV view, is correct - no deleted shows and no duplicates. Don't think I downloaded and recorded but it's possible.

Wonder where the iPad App gets its, incorrect, information?
Simple Whole Home setup: 1 HR34 and 1 H25.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"TedBarrett" said:


> This is odd. The iPad D' app is showing shows that have been deleted from the playlist. When I press Play On TV it says unable to play. Check to see if show is available.
> It is also showing duplicate entries for some movies I downloaded from VOD yesterday. It shows both the VOD version (expires on dd/yy) and when the movie played on the satellite last night. The playlist on the HR34, normal use the remote and TV view, is correct - no deleted shows and no duplicates. Don't think I downloaded and recorded but it's possible.
> 
> Wonder where the iPad App gets its, incorrect, information?
> Simple Whole Home setup: 1 HR34 and 1 H25.


The iPad app and nomad app both retrieve the PlayList differently than how other receivers pull up the PlayList for MRV. Sometimes you'll notice this in that a show that is available on the DVR does not appear in the iPad or nomad app. I assume you are seeing the opposite case in which the iPad app is not refreshing the PlayList correctly.

- Merg


----------



## Lowpro (Aug 23, 2009)

I am seeing the same thing as well. Deleted a number of recordings earlier today, all of which are still showing on the DIRECTV iPad app. First time I've encountered this issue. It's also the first time I've deleted any recordings since upgrading my iPad 3 to iOS 6. Hmmm .... perhaps a delete/reinstall of the DIRECTV iPad app is in order.


----------



## Lowpro (Aug 23, 2009)

Lowpro said:


> I am seeing the same thing as well. Deleted a number of recordings earlier today, all of which are still showing on the DIRECTV iPad app. First time I've encountered this issue. It's also the first time I've deleted any recordings since upgrading my iPad 3 to iOS 6. Hmmm .... perhaps a delete/reinstall of the DIRECTV iPad app is in order.


Deleting and reinstalling the app resolved the issue for me per the above.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

"Lowpro" said:


> Deleting and reinstalling the app resolved the issue for me per the above.


All that does is force the iPad app to rebuild the PlayList, however, the bug is still there and you will probably see it again.

- Merg


----------



## Lowpro (Aug 23, 2009)

The Merg said:


> All that does is force the iPad app to rebuild the PlayList, however, the bug is still there and you will probably see it again.
> 
> - Merg


Well so far so good. After I finished watching the Ravens game last night I deleted the recording from my HD DVR. I then went to the iPad app and the listing was no longer showing in the playlist. That being said, perhaps this bug will rear its ugly head again. If it does I'll be sure to report back, but clearly the uninstall/reinstall corrected the issue for now and I'm quite certain the only thing that changed for me was having upgraded to iOS6 on my iPad 3. Prior to that I had never experienced this issue.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Lowpro said:


> Deleting and reinstalling the app resolved the issue for me per the above.


Curious. Did you try a refresh before you did that?

If not, next time it happens, you might want to try clicking on the "reload" curly arrow icon on top, next to the "Last Updated" message.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

"Steve" said:


> Curious. Did you try a refresh before you did that?
> 
> If not, next time it happens, you might want to try clicking on the "reload" curly arrow icon on top, next to the "Last Updated" message.


Hadn't noticed that icon before. Aging eyes and brain. Also reinstalled the app before I saw the post so don't know if it would have worked.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TedBarrett said:


> Hadn't noticed that icon before. Aging eyes and brain. Also reinstalled the app before I saw the post so don't know if it would have worked.


Ya. That'll force the playlist to refresh, so it might have worked for you.

The icons are sometimes subtle. It took me a while to find "search", first time I looked for it. I was looking for a search box, instead of a magnifying glass.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Ya. That'll force the playlist to refresh, so it might have worked for you.
> 
> The icons are sometimes subtle. It took me a while to find "search", first time I looked for it. I was looking for a search box, instead of a magnifying glass.


Unfortunately, if his issue was caused by the bug I mentioned, the Refresh doesn't do a thing to help. It's awesome looking at your PlayList on the TV and seeing a show, yet the iPad doesn't seem to know that show exists. :sure:

- Merg


----------



## Lowpro (Aug 23, 2009)

The playlist in the iPad app has never been incomplete for me knock on wood. It's always accurately reflected the exact same programs listed on both my HD DVR's with the exception of this weekend after having updated to iOS6. After that any programs that I deleted from the DVR's were still listed in my iPad's playlist. Refreshing the playlist did nothing to correct the issue. Deleting and reinstalling the app did correct the issue "so far" as I've since deleted several programs on my HD DVR's both last night and today, none of which are continuing to show in my iPad's playlist.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

iPad playlist is out of sync with the HR34, again. Pressing the refresh icon does nothing. Looks like the app needs to be updated.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

TedBarrett said:


> iPad playlist is out of sync with the HR34, again. Pressing the refresh icon does nothing. Looks like the app needs to be updated.


Besides the DirecTV for iPad thread, I'd also report it in the appropriate HR34 issues thread for whichever version of s/w you're running, in case the problem is unique to the 34.

iPad issues: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208721

HR34 (current national release) issues: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=208906


----------

